# Breeding 3 times in 2 years



## sabine (Jul 3, 2009)

So my husband and I are having another discussion. He want to breed my does 3 times in 2years becuase he read that you can do that. I have been told that because of our climate it could be hard on our does. Our winter starts end of Oct through to Mar. Dec Jan and Feb can be very cold and of course we have snow. We have facilities that can accomadate birthing in winter. Don't the kids get cold in winter monthes after they have been born? Is it hard on the does cause I certainly don't wnat to bring harm to my girls.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

my does never had a problem with the winter here, but when they are about a few days from kidding I move them to a warm stall...at least 50F. 

The kids go outside when they are at least a few weeks old and have grown in their coat, sometimes when its really cold I dont put them out until I need the stall for another doe. my kids have been outside and done well at -20 to -30 they all made it. at -25 I usually give the does a lamp, because I feel sorry for it being so cold (lol)...

You can breed a doe more than once a year if they are in good condition, some does may need to recover from the last kidding and nursing to build up their weight before kidding again, but good does can probably handle it. but its still good to give them time between kidding and breeding. 

any other q's feel free to ask!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can breed them 3 times in 2 years, but I personally don't like to do that. It's pretty hard on the doe. You also are going to have to feed a lot of extra feed and grain than you would if she wasn't pregnant. I breed my girls usually just once a year, certain does possibly twice if they look really good and can handle it. I don't like winter kids at all. I have had several and it was not fun at all. I would have to run out in the freezing cold at nights to check them and if the doe(s) were FF they had lots of problems so I now just breed my girls for spring and summer kids. I have lost several kids due to cold winter weather....but i don't have a big heated barn either.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Actually, my winter kids have always done much better than my spring and summer babies. It also puts them at a good age to bred in the following fall. It's not so much them kidding in the winter that would be the problem though, it's that it takes a lot of out of the does to grow kids and then raise them. Some does could do it, but many I dont think could. Even if you did breed 3 times in two years, somewhere you'ld need break the cycle and give thier bodies a break. Maybe try you easest keepers and see how that goes, but I can't see it working out very well for the whole herd.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

We have a large herd of Boer and Boer X nannies. What we have done, and this is due to having kids available for show wethers to sell, is split the herd and have some of them kid in May-June and some of them kid in Oct-Nov. We only breed them once a year because kidding takes a lot out of them. They will live much longer and productive lives if you alllow them to kid only once a year. One of my BoerXAlpy nannies that is 10 years old just gave birth to a beautiful White with blonde head and hi-lights doeling! And she has kidded every year since she was 1 YO.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes.. it's like breeding 1 year 2x and the next year one time.... It is OK... to do it ..once in a while...but...

Personally ...I like to breed once a year....it is easier on my does and they have time to get there bodies back in good health and condition.. they have to ...be able to dry up also...it lets them have plenty of time to recoup and prepare for the next kidding season....Also... you are able to worm with the wormers ...that you cannot give while preggo.....you can trim them.. and do all the goodies....without stressing them when preggo....
Another important factor is... they will live longer lives.. if they aren't over bred.... :wink:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I will tell you, a lot of times if I doe is not ready you won't get that many breeding's if you try. I personally have my herd split but have two bucks and one is in each pen. Many do not agree but I have not had a problem with this as Myotonics are not as aggressive as some bucks can be. My whole point is I have a doe here that took two years off before she took and had a single doe. I have another that had a doe last 9/11 and just got bred in the last month or so. I have another doe that had a kid pulled a month prior to coming here and after a year had a kid the same time of year the following year. Meaning she is likely to be more of a seasonal doe. Then I have another that in a year had two does and that is it. SO, though the potential is there it does not always happen that way. My does were with bucks year round and these were the results. As for my other does, I have not had them long enough to tell. The doe that took two years off however had been placed with 3 bucks in those two years prior to coming here and took within a month of being with my buck so. They know if they can do more then once a year. It will depend on the doe.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

JD, I'm not rying to get off topic here, but have you sold any of your bucklings as show wethers, dehorning and castrating them? My Boer compatriots have told me there is a big market show wether market in Okieland, but I haven't looked into it yet.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

No but I sell wethers all the time in the area. I have never dehorned though. Everything here is banned after three months old. I just don't have the room for the risk factor involved to do otherwise. Also, if they are percentages, I also wether right away. I just soon sell a good buck then an average buck. I do have polled in my bloodlines and have thought about getting more into them in the next year or so. With the heat, horns really are useful to generate the heat but polled goats seem to deal with it ok verses goats that are dehorned, so I hear? Truth be told I have been far to scared to try the dehorning thing for this reason and lack of knowing what I am doing. I am looking to get into being able to market this group better though.


----------

